# Sump Pump Tree roots



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Show us a picture of what you got.

A toilet should not dump into a sump pump pit.

You can buy a chemical that you pour into a drain pipe cleanout (or a toilet) along with 3 to 5 gallons of water and it foams up and kills roots. This treatment is repeated about every 4 months. You may have to auger out the roots once for starters.

Pouring the chemical into a sink drain won't work because the chemical foams up too fast to go down a 2 inch drain.

Pouring the chemical into a sump pump pit won't work because the perimeter drain pipes are pitched into the pit, not away, and the foam won't go up the drain pipes.


----------



## davidtetra (Mar 15, 2013)

Got it, 

I knew I should have done so when I had it taken apart, see attached: 

Awesome, do you know of a good brand? Could you recommend? 

Outstanding feedback, perhaps the picture may elicit a different option / opinion. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

davidtetra said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've had a sump pump in the basement installed for about 6 years, it appears tree roots are coming down the pipe that feeds from the toilet.
> I'm not sure if it was installed improperly, (contractors did it) or if this is a normal unlucky circumstance.
> ...


Ayuh,.... Cut down the nearest tree then....


----------



## davidtetra (Mar 15, 2013)

Right, I had an equally useless idea as well. I'm just going to stop eating food,..


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

davidtetra said:


> Right, I had an equally useless idea as well. I'm just going to stop eating food,..


Ayuh,... Obviously there's a tree nearby outside,...

In order to grow, they send out roots to find water...

The *ONLY* permanent Cure is to cut down That tree...

Otherwise, yer gonna be doin' this Forever...

You could open the outside drainage, or whatever the black drainage tile in yer picture is comin' from, such as where a down-spout empties, 'n drop in a box of Rid-dex, it'll kill the roots there Now, but yer Still gonna have More roots, til ya cut the Tree Down...
If there is no other end available on that tile, there ain't a danm thing you can do, but Cut the Tree Down...

I'm sorry that Common Sense, is Irrelevant Useless Info to ya...:whistling2:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

That looks like a sewage pit- not a sump.
Roots seek nutrients- you've got a leak around the inlet gasket in the pit.
Seal that up, then perhaps the root killing chems as treatment


----------



## davidtetra (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for the correction. It is a sewage pit, not sump. 

Thanks to all for the help,


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

well looks like the roots are not breaking into the pipe, just coming in around the edges..... so yeah remove the tree.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rootx-2-pou...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=181079830686&ps=54


Might want to apply this on them.


----------



## davidtetra (Mar 15, 2013)

Outstanding, thanks for the suggestion!


----------

